# Red Tide SLP, Surfside



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Red Tide Update*

*September 22, 2011*

Red tide has been confirmed from San Luis Pass to the Brazos River (along the gulf side), where dead mullet and hardhead catfish have washed ashore and beachgoers are experiencing respiratory irritation due to the aerosols. High concentrations of _Karenia brevis_ cells have been found in samples collected from Surfside beach, the ICWW near the Brazos River locks and the old Brazos River/Dow barge canal.

The Texas Department of State Health Services collected water samples from the Port Aransas jetties, Lydia Ann Channel at the Lighthouse, Packery Channel boat ramp, and the ICWW at Dead Man's Hole Channel. No _K. brevis_ was found in any of the samples. TAMU's Imaging Flow CytoBot found very low concentrations of _K. brevis_ in its samples.
Further south, Kills and Spills staff investigated the ongoing fish kill in San Martin Lake, which is mostly comprised of striped mullet, spotted seatrout, gulf toadfish and sheepshead. The Bahia Grande fish kill is comprised of mostly striped mullet. No _K. brevis_ was found in samples collected from the Arroyo Colorado or the South Padre Island Convention Center; low concentrations were found in the Lower Laguna Madre, South Bay, the Brownsville Ship Channel at the Y, the UT-Pan American Coastal Studies Lab, the Isla Blanca park boat ramp, and the Brazos-Santiago Pass north jetty. Moderate cell concentrations were found in the Brownsville Ship Channel near the Shrimp Basin.
Water samples collected this week from the Gulf of Mexico offshore of Matagorda Bay, Aransas Bay and South Padre Island yielded no _K. brevis_

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/landwater/water/environconcerns/hab/redtide/status.phtml


----------



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

Guess I wont be heading to Surfside on Saturdat. Anyone heard of any problems at High Island?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

The wife and I took a ride down to Quintanna & Bryan beach yesterday, riding down the beach from the pier to the M.O.B.. We saw some dead mullet riding down the beach and lots of finger mullet in the surf with big mullet jumping out further. It appeared to me that the Red Tide was gone as we saw some reds and specks being caught out of the surf. The water was as clean and blue as I have ever seen, no eye or respiratory problems either. I have seen Red tide several times in the past and yesterday was not one of them. I will fish this weekend work 4 days then be off for 14 straight. I will fish the surf and tear the Reds & Specks (<< trash fish ) a new one. With this being said I will say,...The Bulls are biting the best at night !! :biggrin:

Tight Lines & Full Spools
Good Fishing To All

Dano


----------



## TexHepCat (Sep 12, 2005)

After talking with a few people I went ahead and went to SLP yesterday. Fished from about 5:30 AM to 3:00 PM. Only caught a few Spanish Macs. No dead fish or burning respiratory tracks on this trip. Hope the Red Tide has run its course.

THC


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

I also fished SLP surf yesterday and must say the water seems to be in good shape. It's been a long time since I've seen that many finger mullet. No trout or reds, but more whiting and ladyfish than we could count, and a couple of really big macks.


----------

